# 130MPH and only a Â£60 fine with 3 pts?...



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

THE driver of a Bugatti Veyron supercar was nicked by cops after racing a Ferrari on a motorway at 130mph.

Startled witnesses said the high-speed chase went on for at least ten minutes, with the cars weaving across all three lanes of the M27.

It ended when a pursuing police BMW caught up with the Bugatti, the fastest road car in the world with a top speed of 253mph, and pulled it over. 
But the Ferrari, a 599 GTB capable of 205mph, zoomed off into the distance. 
The driver of the Bugatti â€" a left-hand drive model with French number plates â€" was given three penalty points and a fixed fine of Â£60. 
Thatâ€™s a tiny fraction of the Â£875,000 cost of the motor.
The two cars, both black, even raced each other through a 50mph roadworks zone. 
They were seen by motorists including supercar fan Eddie David and his wife Mel, who were heading south near Fare-ham, Hants, in their Audi. 
IT consultant Eddie, 40, told how the race was â€œvery dramaticâ€, like something out of Le Mans. 
Eddie, of Lower Earley, Berks, said: â€œThe cars came flying past us. Then the police car came hurtling past at about 140mph.â€ 
Mel took pictures of the Bugatti and Ferrari, which did not have a rear number plate. 
She said: â€œWe were in hysterics when we saw the Bugatti had been stopped. The policeman had a furious look that suggested the driver was in tons of trouble.â€ 
Police said the Bugatti was officially clocked at 97mph.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/ne ... 238834.ece

Now if that had been a biker... :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I collected my Â£60 fine & 3 points on New Years day 2005 in my S2000. I was coming back from Wales and it was raining. The roads were clear and as I approached the Severn Bridge I stuck my foot down. I saw 130 momentarily but backed off as I approached the bridge. Unfortunately for me a patrol car had been sat by the bridge and had taken my average speed over the mile. He pulled me over ON THE BRIDGE(!), and sat me in the back of his car, where I thought they were going to throw the book at me. He told me another patrol car had alerted me of my possible speed and he had got me averaging 119.4mph and I could take one of two choices... contest it, or take a fixed penalty of 3pts & Â£60 fine. Well you can guess which one I took!

He said that due to the road being free from traffic he would show a bit of leniency. My point? I can't see where the leniency could have taken place in the above instance?!?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

All they had was the bugatti being 'officially' clocked at 97 which is less than the 30mph over whereby you would normally be given a summons.

+ we dont know who the owner was???

+ this is a SUN story.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Are you suggesting depending on who is driving, the police would hand out suitable punishments... :roll:

I have to say, for two cars shifting at those speeds, the picture is pretty good for a camera phone, would expect it to be at least a bit blurred?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Blade_76 said:


> Are you suggesting depending on who is driving, the police would hand out suitable punishments... :roll:


No, not me Blade.

I'm sure that everyone is equal in the eyes of the law...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

qooqiiu said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you suggesting depending on who is driving, the police would hand out suitable punishments... :roll:
> ...


 :lol: You are joking right you get caught speeding you get a ticket and get done some Â£60000 a week football player gets caught gets his top class Â£500 an hour lawyer on the case comes up with some bull shit eg I was speeding to get to the toilet ( yes it has been used by a certan Man U manager ) ang gets off not very equal to me


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

That didn't work for Steve Claridge they should have their average speed as the M27 has average camera's for the section that is down to 50 Mph


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

See... NOTHING to do with who you are is it... :roll:

A BUGATTI supercar stopped by cops after an alleged 130mph motorway race with a Ferrari is owned by a speed-loving earl. 
Locals say Lord Pembroke, who lists fast cars among his hobbies, has been seen driving the Â£875,000 Veyron in and out of his sprawling estate in recent weeks. 
One said they heard he received the car â€" with its distinctive French number plate â€" for his 30th birthday last month. 
The driver of the Bugatti was given three penalty points and a fixed Â£60 fine after a high-speed chase on the M27 in Hampshire on Sunday. 
Witnesses said it raced a black Ferrari 599 GTB for at least ten minutes, weaving across all three lanes. 
Cops caught up with the Bugatti â€" the worldâ€™s fastest road car capable of 253mph â€" and pulled the driver on to the hard shoulder. 
But the 205mph Ferrari, with no rear registration plate, sped off and is still being hunted. 
Hampshire Police yesterday refused to confirm the Earl was driving the Bugatti at the time. 
Staff at his stately home, Wilton House outside Salisbury, also declined to comment. 
But one villager said: â€œLord Pembroke has a Bugatti Veyron and has been seen driving it. 
â€œI heard he got it for his 30th birthday a couple of weeks ago.â€ 
A Sun reader also snapped the Bugatti at a recent supercar rally. 
Lord Pembroke, known as Will, is one of Britainâ€™s most eligible bachelors and is said to be worth Â£125million. 
In a recent interview he said his interests included skiing, snowboarding and fast cars. 
He admitted he would have loved a career as a racing driver.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/ne ... 242784.ece


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I just got fined Â£60 and three points for doing 58mph in a 50mph zone on A33 near Chineham. First points in 6 years, but i do around 30K miles a year, so it's an occupational hazard. 

And I broke the law.

Good luck to Lord Toff, you can only be done for the speed that you are officially clocked at, or another higher speed that you actually admit to. Suntastique 130mph blah blah blah is irrelevant.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> â€œI heard he got it for his 30th birthday a couple of weeks ago.â€


Makes you sick to the stomach doesn't it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ADB said:


> > â€œI heard he got it for his 30th birthday a couple of weeks ago.â€
> 
> 
> Makes you sick to the stomach doesn't it?


Yep I am 43 :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > > â€œI heard he got it for his 30th birthday a couple of weeks ago.â€
> ...


Not really. I'd rather be me.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

So if the cars came flying past them, how come Eddie & Mel managed to pull a cameraphone out and take such a nice photo & why has the Bugatti pulled in just in front of them? If Eddie was doing 50, I doubt those others are doing 70!

Also I believe that the Bugatti Press car(s) is/are registered in Molsheim.

I bet the guy (Lord Lucan, whatever) was getting a demo of the Bug with his mate driving his Ferrari. Bit of a good natured race, Â£60 fine, home for Pims on the lawn. No story.

Bint with a Nokia, The Sun, Envy, Kerching.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

....neat summary. An 80mph differential speed (50mph Sunscum to 130mph LordToff) and yet still time for Sunscum to get out camera phone indeed. :roll:


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hmm, as I commented earlier, its a good shot for a camera phone to take... However, as someone pointed out to me, it says they laughed at the Bughatti being pulled over, so maybe the shot was taken before they decided to take off on a race?

Doing that kind of speed on a motorway is madness, but surely they were not stupid enough to do it in an 50MPH avg speed zone?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

The second shot is blurred as you might expect as the BV was stationary wheres as they would be doing 50 ish or 70 I guess?

You would think that the 1st photo would also be blurred considering the speed diff outlined above.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is that taken from the driving seat  :lol:


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I actually have a bigger problem with plod doing 140mph. They should have simply radioed ahead to stop the Veyron. There are very few police vehicles that will comfortably do 140mph and certainly none that would be less dangerous than a Veyron at 90. Bear in mind that no-one witnessed the Bug exceeding 100mph and if they were then the police would probably never have caught them.


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

I wonder if they were on their way back from goodwood. It was the Breakfast Club there the other day.

Can anyone veryfy if the dates match?

C


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

They were on their way to Goodwood. The Veyron was reported in the Daily Echo to be stopped at 9:20am. That figures as it arrived at Goodwood at about 10:30am. Also quite funny that the 599 arrived there and parked up right around the back of the paddock well out of the way. 

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/search/displ ... eeding.php

It explains why the Veyron driver looked slightly miffed when he got out of the car and exclaimed "Get me away from this car it's attracting too much attention". Err.. yeah... you're driving a Veyron!

<http://www.andy-reed.co.uk/OnHoliday/Goodwood-2008-(Supercars)/index.html>

Andy


----------



## rickywales (Aug 25, 2007)

ag said:


> I actually have a bigger problem with plod doing 140mph. They should have simply radioed ahead to stop the Veyron. There are very few police vehicles that will comfortably do 140mph and certainly none that would be less dangerous than a Veyron at 90. Bear in mind that no-one witnessed the Bug exceeding 100mph and if they were then the police would probably never have caught them.


If you ever go to west oxford motor auctions they specialise in ex plod cars and we have bought a few, hampshire plod in particular have some evo 8's and scoobies that are built for them by prodrive!
I had for a couple of years a ex dyfed powis plod volvo T5 which would easily do 165mph however most of the bmws that you see at the auction are either diesel or 540 petrol.

Interestingly I had the volvo dyno tuned and was going to get it chipped, when it was dynod it was 315 as against std 280 and had already been chipped by plod which apparently is very unusual.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

what is the law on forums and stating what speed you were doing on a said road?

ie, if i said i raced a friend a while back and we hit around 145 mph would that be construde as legally binding enough to be charged with speeding???

just wondering :roll:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

ag said:


> I actually have a bigger problem with plod doing 140mph. They should have simply radioed ahead to stop the Veyron. There are very few police vehicles that will comfortably do 140mph and certainly none that would be less dangerous than a Veyron at 90. Bear in mind that no-one witnessed the Bug exceeding 100mph and if they were then the police would probably never have caught them.


Some people will use any excuse to have a pop at the cops, whether based in fact or not.

As has been said, many police vehicles, and especially those used on the motorway, are perfectly capable of speeds of 140mph + and the drivers trained to do it. 'Calling ahead' tends to rely on there being someone 'ahead' in the first place - and sadly with so many cuts in roads policing (in part in response to the public demand that we should be catching 'proper criminals' instead) I expect there wasn't another motorway patrol anywhere near.

I expect the standard penalty had to be imposed as the car was clocked at less than 100mph. We can, after all, only act on the evidence and eye witness accounts don't hold water in court. It's odd how everyone is in favour of the strict rules of evidence being imposed when it's _their_ ticket, but the same is done with someone else and they've only been let off because they are someone posh.

And no, I doubt that posting on a forum that you broke the speed limit would be sufficient for a prosecution (presuming anyone could be bothered with it). All you'd have to do is go to court and say you were bull-shitting because you thought it would impress everyone.


----------

